# Odyssey battery dealer



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Try here...

http://www.odysseysoutheast.com/dealers.php

Cheers


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> Try here...
> 
> http://www.odysseysoutheast.com/dealers.php
> 
> Cheers


they wont sell directly to the public but they will tell you the MSRP which is very expensive.

I used www.powerstridebattery.com

Spoke with Tyler. 
No tax plus Free shipping


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Try here...
> 
> http://www.odysseysoutheast.com/dealers.php
> 
> Cheers


Jan, thanks, but did you actually follow that link?  

They want all your info and then they'll have someone contact you!! Sounds like a scam setup to me, and next thing you know I'll have 10,000 SPAM emails in my box and people calling my cell phone at 1 AM to sell me used mattresses or something! 

;D ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Having dealt with them in the past for our Project NMZ (they donated the battery) I can tell you that they they will not spam you. They will get you in-touch with someone as local as possible to you...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Roger that, will give it a try. Just hate being the gunea pig... 

-T


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> Roger that, will give it a try. Just hate being the gunea pig...
> 
> -T


TOm, did you see my post????


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > Roger that, will give it a try. Just hate being the gunea pig...
> >
> > -T
> 
> ...


Yeah, some reason it came though after Jan's...the 6 days shipping is what's steering me from that, but thank you for the link.

Don't we have a battery dealer/rep as a forum member???

-T


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

they showed up in 4 for me.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Tom, I have been getting yellow top deep cyl AGM optma's for $100.00 let me know if you want one.


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

try batteries plus if you have one in your area


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Tom, I have been getting yellow top deep cyl AGM optma's for $100.00 let me know if you want one.


Problem is, I have two Odyssey PC1200's I pulled from the redfisher, and want to use them for the trolling motor on the LT20, and add a third battery for start/misc stuff like the livewell, GPS, etc. 

Not sure if I can mix/match batteries, and also if the yellow-tops have the capacity of the PC1700

Trouble is, the PC1700 is big bucks... 

-T


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Well now I'm completely stumped. 

I called Yamaha and they reccomended NOT using an Odyssey battery as a start battery for either of the Yamaha outboards I have. They reccomend a lead-acid battery, specifically for my use the Deka dual-purpose would work well. 

Unfortunately, the DEKA is a lead-acid, and I don't think I can mix that with the two Odyssey batteries for the trolling motor. 

So now what? I've got two brand new PC1200's that it looks like without a miracle I won't be able to use???

Anyone have an idea that will work? Should I return my 3-bank charger and get a 2-bank for the odysseys and a seperate, 1-bank charger for the starter battery???


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Tom,

I see shallow water customs http://www.shallowwatercustoms.com/index.html a M/S advertiser lists odyssey batterys and deka. They are in Ft. Lauderdale I think just over an hour away. Might be local enough??


----------

